# What about a new 50/1.4 ??



## nounours18200 (Jan 22, 2012)

Is there any news about a replacement of the (very) old 50/1.4 ??


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jan 22, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 22, 2012)

The good news is thats its half the price of any replacement that might arrive, if ever.

It seems unlikely that there will be much advance notice, if any.


----------



## mathino (Jan 22, 2012)

Some patents were released/filled, but it's hard to guess if something like new 50 f/1.4 will be released. If you need that focal length then I would suggest to go for Sigma 50 f/1.4 - it's a decent lens and yes it is usable on 1.4 and I think that it has better bokeh.


----------



## katwil (Jan 23, 2012)

Canon hasn’t introduced a standard (excluding macro and DO) non-L prime since 1995. Their line of thinking is probably that most folks buying xxxD and xxD cameras want zooms, and most folks buying xD’s want L’s. One could also surmise that because it’s been in production for over 18 years, the ROI is pretty high on it too. Why replace a high margin product with one that would require R&D, factory retooling, defect management, and marketing- only to have folks complain about how expensive it is?


----------



## Zo0m (Jan 23, 2012)

mathino said:


> Some patents were released/filled, but it's hard to guess if something like new 50 f/1.4 will be released. If you need that focal length then I would suggest to go for Sigma 50 f/1.4 - it's a decent lens and yes it is usable on 1.4 and I think that it has better bokeh.




+1 for the sigma
Real usm, (in my opinion) better bokeh & great IQ at f2.0 and wider. Those are my top 3 reasons for chosing the sigma...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 23, 2012)

katwil said:


> Canon hasn’t introduced a standard (excluding macro and DO) non-L prime since 1995. Their line of thinking is probably that most folks buying xxxD and xxD cameras want zooms, and most folks buying xD’s want L’s. One could also surmise that because it’s been in production for over 18 years, the ROI is pretty high on it too. Why replace a high margin product with one that would require R&D, factory retooling, defect management, and marketing- only to have folks complain about how expensive it is?



Nikon redid their 50 f1.4 and its a stellar lens, I hope canon produce something similar also the new Nikon 50 f1.4G is about the same price as the canon 50 f1.4 and its a superior lens


----------



## gb2012 (Jan 23, 2012)

Zo0m said:


> mathino said:
> 
> 
> > Some patents were released/filled, but it's hard to guess if something like new 50 f/1.4 will be released. If you need that focal length then I would suggest to go for Sigma 50 f/1.4 - it's a decent lens and yes it is usable on 1.4 and I think that it has better bokeh.
> ...



Hi all,
I'm also waiting for any news…

I'm buying a new 50mm lens within the next 3 or 4 months (baby coming soon).
50mm is my favourite portrait focal length on my 7D. I also have the great 85mm f/1.8 but I don't use as much as I use my 50mm f/1.8.

I'm pondering between the 50L f/1.2 and Sigma 50mm f/1.4. But since 50mm is my favourite focal length, I'm thinking of getting the best possible and go for the L (not that I need the 1.2..it would be nice to have it, but I would stop it down a little bit...I'm considering the Canon for it's sharpness, color, contrast, built quality, etc).

I'm not so concerned about the price tag here…

How does the Sigma compare with the 50L?

Rgds
GB


----------



## pwp (Jan 23, 2012)

If the perfectly respectable, compact, though long in the tooth EF 50 f/1.4 doesn't do it for you the Sigma 50 f/1.4 is class glass. It's much bigger and heavier than the EF 50mm but does have the side benefit of taking 77mm filters which is in line with plenty of other Canon L glass.

The venerable EF 50 f/1.4 still sells in large numbers, and it's been suggested on other threads in this forum that Canon would be unlikely to release a new 50 that would eat into sales of the halo EF 50 f/1.2L.

FWIW I replaced my EF 50 f/1.4 with the Sigma and though it is a perfectly fine lens, I think the only real gain has been extra weight in my bag.

Paul Wright


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 23, 2012)

nounours18200 said:


> Is there any news about a replacement of the (very) old 50/1.4 ??



There have been rumors of an update, and as many times as they've updated the 50 1.8, it doesn't sound unreasonable. Also, the 50 1.4 is an incredibly popular lens, I had one before the 50L, and its been the first prime purchase for a lot of my friends new to DSLRs.


----------



## nounours18200 (Jan 23, 2012)

The weight and size of the Sigma 50/1.4 are very close of the EF 50/1.2L, so there is no interest for to go the Sigma over the Canon 1.2L.
Still have to choose between the EF501.2L and EF50/1.4... Or continue to wait untio the Canon 1.4 replacement...


----------



## mathino (Jan 23, 2012)

gb2012 said:


> Zo0m said:
> 
> 
> > mathino said:
> ...



I disscussed this with one guy who owns both of them and he said his favourite 50 mm lens is Sigma 50 f/1.4 and that there is not so huge difference (in real life situations, not test charts) between them. So unless you *really* need 1.2 aperture I suggest to go for Sigma. For a little plus over Canon EF 50 f/1.4 you get a nice lens that performs fine even wide open (we are buying primes to shoot them at narrow apertures).

I had both Canon EF 50 f/1.4 and Sigma 50 f/1.4 for a little unscientific test and (for me) Sigma is the winner. This is a lens I will probably pick up as my 50 mm lens for FF in the future.

If you want I can send you some pics from my findings 

Regards


----------



## gb2012 (Jan 24, 2012)

mathino said:


> gb2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Zo0m said:
> ...



Thank you all for the feedback.

Mathino,
If you don't mind, I really would like to see those pics.

My concern with the Sigma is the possible focus issues (but I know it's more bad-mouthed than in fact it is).

I have a Sigma myself and I'm very happy with it (17-50mm f/2.8 OS HSM). +6MFA on my 7D seemed to give me very good results across the whole range (and subject distance as well). It's a good, and very sharp lens, I use it very often (very good match with my 70-200 f4 IS).

Before that, I had a Sigma 18-50mm Macro....I had focus issues and I decided to return it and replaced by a Canon 15-85mm (at that time, my camera body didn't have the MFA, it was a 40D).

Cheers
GB


----------



## 00Q (Jan 24, 2012)

I once owned the 50mm 1.4.

I must say that I do like the look of the pictures at 1.4. Nonetheless, the pictures are pretty soft at that aperature. And the lens suffers from purple fringing, at night. ( Both of my copies were the same ). 

Another thing I didnt like about this lens is the minimum focusing distance. You do need to be quite a way away to focus. Overall, a fun lens to use, but for me, it wasnt practical and too much pain to use for the return of what it can do. 

so I sold it. 

then bought another one cos I thought I missed it. 

but nope, I realised why I sold it soon after I bought it back so I sold my 2nd copy. Never looked back.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jan 24, 2012)

katwil said:


> Canon hasn’t introduced a standard (excluding macro and DO) non-L prime since 1995. Their line of thinking is probably that most folks buying xxxD and xxD cameras want zooms, and most folks buying xD’s want L’s. One could also surmise that because it’s been in production for over 18 years, the ROI is pretty high on it too. Why replace a high margin product with one that would require R&D, factory retooling, defect management, and marketing- only to have folks complain about how expensive it is?



I'm an enthusiast who owns a 5Dmk2, and here's what I think:

I bought the Canon 35mm f/2, and am not too happy with it. The 35mm f/1.4 L is too expensive for me - I can't pay U.S.$1,000+ on *every* lens I buy. Reviews say the Samyang 35mm f/1.4 is great. It doesn't autofocus, but at that focal length, I can live with that. I plan on selling the 35mm f/2 and buying the Samyang.

Reviews say the 24mm f/2.8 has mediocre IQ, and it's only 1 stop faster than the 24-105mm f/4 which I usually carry anyway. The 24mm f/1.4 L mark II is too expensive for me. Samyang has announced a 24mm f/1.4 lens. If it's price & reviews are like the 35mm, then I might buy it as well.

A co worker is in a similar position. He has a 5D mark 2, he has a 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II USM, but with a family to feed, he can't cough up price of L primes. Actually, all his primes are by Sigma (an 85mm f/1.4, a macro, etc), and he is happy with both the price and the photos.


----------



## mathino (Jan 24, 2012)

gb2012 said:


> mathino said:
> 
> 
> > gb2012 said:
> ...



I've sent you message here on CR with links to those shots. Hope that it will help you to decide for which lens to go. And IMHO if you have 7D and possibility to micro-adjust AF for lens then it'll be ok. I suggest to test the Sigma before buying. I don't know about your country/store but I asked if there is possibility to adjust camera and lens together to have AF working correctly and they said it can be serviced within warranty. There is also a 4 years warranty in here where I live on Sigma lenses.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll echo gb2012's request for a few pics up. Won't be buying either as I already have the L, but I would like to keep my options for future purchases open.



mathino said:


> gb2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Zo0m said:
> ...


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 26, 2012)

i would love to see a new canon EF 50mm f1.4.

i don´t shoot that much with a 50mm prime to justify the 50mm f1.2 but i would pay for an 50mm f1.4 MK2 in the 500 euro range. if it has a stellar IQ i would go up to 600 euro (the EF 50mm f1.4 costs 299-320 euros here).

i really think canon should produce such a lens.
as said nikon has one that is really good.
with todays technologie it should be no problem to outperform the old model easily. 

and what is the best sensor technologie worth with medicore lenses in front of it?? 


the sigma 50mm f1.4 has very mixed reviews.

the review on photozone is very positiv... the review on digital-picture not so much. 
when i read from user experience it seems to be an 50:50 mix of love and hate.

i don´t know if it´s the usual dreaded sigma quality management.
but i stay away from sigma if possible.


----------



## KHAWACHEN (Jan 26, 2012)

Bought > Sold > ? > Bough again > Sold again

haha i have done that too and it's happening to me again but with Sigma 30mm 1.4, haven't bought it yet but feel the itch to do so... 



00Q said:


> I once owned the 50mm 1.4.
> 
> I must say that I do like the look of the pictures at 1.4. Nonetheless, the pictures are pretty soft at that aperature. And the lens suffers from purple fringing, at night. ( Both of my copies were the same ).
> 
> ...


----------



## papa-razzi (Jan 26, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> I bought the Canon 35mm f/2, and am not too happy with it.



I would be interested in why you were not happy with the 35mm f/2 (or anyone else who has used this lens)

I have read universally positive reviews on the 35mm f/2. Very good value for the price. Very sharp lens. Noisy AF is really the only consistent complaint?

I haven't used this lens, but was considering purchasing it.


----------



## Craig Richardson (Jan 26, 2012)

Zo0m said:


> mathino said:
> 
> 
> > Some patents were released/filled, but it's hard to guess if something like new 50 f/1.4 will be released. If you need that focal length then I would suggest to go for Sigma 50 f/1.4 - it's a decent lens and yes it is usable on 1.4 and I think that it has better bokeh.
> ...



I own the Sigma 50mm and I love it, however realize that it can be a very strange lens. Many copies (including my own) front focus up close and back focus past 20 feet. Use the lens in AI-Servo and you can't go wrong. Make sure you can return the lens from the dealer you buy it from. Even with all of it's focusing flaws it makes pictures comparable to the 50L, which also has some of the same problems!


----------



## kennykodak (Jan 26, 2012)

KHAWACHEN said:


> Bought > Sold > ? > Bough again > Sold again



are we related or just have studied at the same school?


----------



## mathino (Jan 26, 2012)

willrobb said:


> I'll echo gb2012's request for a few pics up. Won't be buying either as I already have the L, but I would like to keep my options for future purchases open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for late response, now I have time to reply. Ofc Ill repost you those links to see the difference. Check here on CR in your messages.

Regards


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jan 27, 2012)

papa-razzi said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the Canon 35mm f/2, and am not too happy with it.
> ...



It's a good lens, that has a few annoyances which make me feel uncomfortable with it.

Bokeh is one, and there's a photo (one with branches in the background, just the type of situation when the problem occurs) in photozone's review that illustrates it.

The manual focus ring and plastic finish make the lens feel like a toy, and the noisey AF doesn't help.

The lens has no USM, which forces a use of a switch to switch between MF & AF.

The lens has good IQ, but the Samyang has better IQ, improves on all those points (except for AF - it's fully manual), and is one stop wider.

Which brings me back to my point - Canon can fix those issues without redesigning the while lens or make it compete with the f/1.4 L. It's no more than adding USM, good MF ring, and better aperture (say add blades).

____________ Added in editing ____________

A point I've missed is that Samyang lenses are sold with a hood and pouch. Canon sells pouches & hoods for non-L lenses separately, in this case for ~U.S.$50 in B&H. This is, of course, not a deal breaker, but it adds to the 'this is a cheap / toy lens' feeling.


----------



## 00Q (Jan 27, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> papa-razzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ellen Schmidtee said:
> ...



+1

Sensible man. Photography is only a hobby, not worth the exchange of food that is needed to feed your family.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jan 27, 2012)

00Q said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > papa-razzi said:
> ...



Insightful man, knowing how many mouths I have to feed, and how much free cash I have.

I happen to be a bachelor with a well above average salary. I can't buy L primes, but I can still afford to upgrade the 35mm f/2 to the Samyang 35mm f/1.4


----------



## funkboy (Jan 27, 2012)

Personally, I feel the world is well-fed with 50mm lenses (one of the reasons I got into Canon in the first place was that it's so easy to adapt lenses from other systems). I seriously doubt that *IF* Canon is planning on releasing a new prime for mere mortals any time soon it would be a 50mm. I would guess it would be a fast EF-s lens somewhere in the 24-35mm range, because this is where the biggest hole in their current lineup is. I can also see them adding IS to the 60mm macro.

What I'd really like to see, though, is Canon giving us a stabilized fast short telephoto. I don't care if it's EF or EF-s or a prime or a zoom, as long as it's f/2 or better, it has IS, and has as good or better IQ than the 85mm f/1.8.

It should be crystal clear that Canon sees FF lenses as clearly professional territory for years now. As far as Canon is concerned (at least up 'till now), anything that's not professional FF is an EF-s zoom in their eyes (the only EF-s prime is the 60mm macro). Nikon users should count themselves lucky that Nikon clearly doesn't see things that way and has been dutifully updating their old designs across the board.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 27, 2012)

If someone wants an upgrade from the current 50mm f/1.4 but doesn't want to lay down the dough for a 50L, I think the Zeiss 50mm f/1.4 is a fantastic lens. 

You can find them for around $600 used and they are razor sharp, color rendition/contrast are absolutely beautiful. That is if you can live without Autofocus.


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 27, 2012)

I let me just echo what has been said... I own lots of L glass but my Siggy 1.4 is the one I have the most fun shooting with. LOVE it.

Do NOT buy this lens unless you can micro-adjust. Mine front-focuses horribly and I have to go all the way to +20 to reign it in. I probably should have sent it back but I was having too much fun shooting with it to want to be a week or so without it!


----------



## funkboy (Jan 28, 2012)

KHAWACHEN said:


> Bought > Sold > ? > Bough again > Sold again



I know what you're talking about.

So far, over the last 8 years, here's the list of 50mm lenses I've owned/sold (in chronological order):

Canon f/1.4 USM
Zeiss Planar f/1.4 C/Y mount (Bob Shell adapter)
Canon f/1.8 II
Zeiss Planar f/1.4 ZE

Got my eyes open for a Canon nFD f/1.2 now that EdMika is making really nice adapters for them. I still have the ZE and nifty fifty (technically it belongs to the GF), but I get the feeling that the ZE will get sold if I get the nFD f/1.2.

I don't know whether it's my copy or what, but the ZE seems to lose a massive amount of contrast when used wide open (the C/Y Planar certainly didn't. I regret selling that one; it was before I had my Katz Eye screen that enabled accurate manual focus). After f/2 or so it's razor sharp & super nice, but it's got a weird look to it when used wide-open, which is primarily what I bought it for. Photozone & other tests indicate a noticable loss of contrast at wide apertures, but not as bad as what I'm seeing... I've also got a Voigtländer 20mm Color Skopar pancake that's pretty much made on the same production lines & it's great wide-open (granted that's f/3.5, but still...)


----------



## Gary W. (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey all,

I'll take a slight improvement in IQ and a big improvement in focusing speed, please!!!

Gary W.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd like to see a 50 f1.4L of similar build to the 100f2.8L macro keeping the size similar to the existing 50f1.4
weather sealing would be nice and using the ENG plastics would keep it light and portable


----------



## funkboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I'd like to see a 50 f1.4L of similar build to the 100f2.8L macro keeping the size similar to the existing 50f1.4
> weather sealing would be nice and using the ENG plastics would keep it light and portable



Good point. Frankly, I'd even settle for the replacement of the archaic 50mm compact macro with an f/2 version with the same hybrid IS as the 100L macro (or the same treatment to the 60mm EF-s macro).


----------

